# The endless Jorney



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I finally started the journey into home theater building. I picked up my wood and my insulation this weekend and even got a chance to get a exterior grade french door for 75 bucks. I took pictures of what im starting with and should have them up pretty soon. I picked up the 80 series roxul insulation and am planning on stagger studding the whole room. I do have a question though does it really matter what kind of insulation to use on the floors. I wont have enough roxul to do walls ceiling and floor so i think im gona use cheap insulation on the floors. Also anybody have a link to building light boxes.. I might try to do them in between construction weekends...Im trying to be done by end of spring and total expense of $5000 since right now im at less than 500 and buying drywall should be the main heavy expense now...and probably wiring...Thats all pictures to come soon....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not positive on the insulation, but I don't see why regular insulation would not work for the floor. It's what I stuffed my riser with. I used it in my walls as well. I did the staggered studs and used R-13 on each side for a total of R-26. I'm sure some of our pros will chime in.

Looking forward to seeing some pics. :T


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Picked up these poster marquee's for 125... Happy.. Im telling you i love craigslist. Planning stages for theater are about done. Was suppose to start doing walls this weekend. But think i will wait till next week. Put a pic in my myspace dont know if this will work. Here is a link to the company web site. If anyone in the dc area is intersted do a search on washington dc craigslist " home theater marquee"

http://www.bassind.com/prod_one.cfm?id=1015&subcatid=1001&catid=1001&schoolid=0
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...friendID=109152523&albumID=0&imageID=16393558


----------

